# Geese acting strange



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

What's with all the geese today?
Went outside to walk my daughters to the bus stop...heard them as soon as I opened the door. Thousands ( I kid you not ) of geese wheeling around and flying in circles up in the sky....You could see flocks flying together from different directions..they just seems to meet hover for a moment and then move in a slightly different direction.....It's been over an hour now and it's still a cacophony when you open the door.... It's like a Hitchcock film here.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It's time to finish the flight south, and they are getting organized. They will be here in South Texas tomorrow.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe your are going to have a big storm! No huge number of geese here but we do have tons of songbirds,crows and dove. When our weather is going to really change , they seem to act crazy. Sweeping (flying in huge numbers in circles really close to the ground), soaring around the sky in large circles -they seem to fly thru each flock and the noise is so loud it will hurt my ears... 
Please come back and tell us if you find out why it is happening..


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

This is video from the Spring of '09 of Squaw Creek in Mound City MO. The Canadian snow geese use this area as their winter home.

[YOUTUBE]nNQPidYyk0Q[/YOUTUBE]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNQPidYyk0Q[/ame]


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Yep, taking advantage of the first "real" storm to blow through. Why spend all that energy gaining a few feet/wing flap when you can get yards/wing flap.....


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Many years ago, I lived close to a national preserve where those huge flocks of geese would settle into and stay. They could be seen thick in fields, etc. Then the magical day came and they all took off for their journey. They were a little above tree top high as they were taking off in swarm after swarm right over my house. The sky was dark with them. My DS, who was about 10 at the time, was whooping and yelling, jumping all over the place. What a sight!!!!!

A couple of years ago, a migrating flock settled onto the field across the road for a couple of hours. It was interesting to watch them form into their individual flocks. They seemed to be waiting for "something". Stragglers? Scouts? But then they all took off, but in different directions and they could be heard from the directions of different ponds in the area, discussing whatever, long into the night. Within a day or so they were all on their way again. Just a rest stop at the local ponds.


----------

